# verschieben /kontur füllen usw problem :(



## untread (13. März 2002)

ich hab in einer eigenen ebene ein 3-eck gezeichnet und dann wollte ich es 1. verschieben und 2. die kontur füllen, aber ...funken duts net

und wenn ich die form mit einem zauberstab einfangen möchte steht: 
konnte zauberstab nicht benutzen, weil das Ziel eiine Füllebene ist


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

*hintergrund..?*

hast du es zufällig in die hintergund ebene gepackt..???
wenn ja....leg ne neeu an...währe mal nen tipp..udn dann das 3-eck neu da rein... 

nunja...du sagst eigene eben...dann kanns das ja gar nich sein..mhm...vielleicht hast du nen hintergrund in der selben ebene...

würde es nochmal malen..auf ner neuen ebe...ohen irgentwelche farbem im bg...


----------



## untread (13. März 2002)

ok thx ...ich hab schon eine neue ebene gemacht ghabt, nur die hg ebene gelöscht  

jetzt kann ichs verschieben aber das kontur menü ist noch immer unbenützbar....


----------



## MistR-X (13. März 2002)

*probs*

irgendwie hab ich das problem grad auch ...


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

häe...was genau meinste mit dme kontur menü...mach vielleicht ma nen screenie...von deinem prob...


----------



## untread (13. März 2002)

konturen is ja die umrandung von einer form oder?


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

jopp..du kansnt einstellen...wie dick die is...mit welcher deckkraft die dargestellt wird...lalala...


----------



## untread (13. März 2002)

also ich hab folgendes gemacht..
datei/neu (weiß 500 500px)
dann neue ebene ...mit polygonwerkzeug dreieck aufgezogen und dann wollte ich die konturen füllen bzw die form geht aber nicht


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

achsooooooooooooooo

jo....
also..neue ebene......
das dreick müsste schon groß genug sein....das die kontur auch angezeigt werden kann...
das is dat erste..

dann...
halte die maus...auf den vom polygon werzeug markierten teil..bis sich die spitze der maus änder..dann auf kontur füllen..dann gibste da nen pixel zahl ein... ne nix unter null..nich vergessen..dann gehst nich .LOL?

also..so solltes es gehen... hassu kein handbuch..oder so..???


----------

